# μέχρι εντελώς το 1996



## grtr

Καλημέρα!
Είναι σωστό "το μέχρι εντελώς το 1996" (ανάλογα με το "μέχρι εντελώς πρόσφατα");
Κι αν όχι πώς θα είναι σωστό;


----------



## sotos

Όχι.


----------



## Perseas

"μέχρι το 1996" 

Σκέφτηκα επίσης το "μέχρι μόλις το 1996". Εδώ το "μόλις" με αυτή τη σημασία:


> *β.* (με απόλυτο αριθμητικό) κάτι που θεωρείται σχετικά πρόσφατο, καινούριο, μικρό ή λίγο: ~_ τρία χρόνια είχαν περάσει από το θάνατό του. Ο θεσμός αυτός είναι δέκα χρόνων_ ~_. Είναι_ ~_ δύο χρόνων. Φαλακρός, αν και_ ~_ είκοσι χρόνων._


Παράλληλη αναζήτηση

Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι το "μόλις" έχει την ίδια σημασία με το "εντελώς", αλλά ίσως στην πρότασή σου να ταιριάζει.


----------



## grtr

Σε ευχαριστώ! 
Το μόλις δεν ταιριάζει και πολύ, γιατί απ' τη μία το 1996 δεν ήταν και τόσο πρόσφατα απ' την άλλη είναι βασικά ένα "μέχρι" που υπογραμμίζεται ότι μιλάμε για όλο το διάστημα μέχρι ένα ορισμένο σημείο, μέχρι την τελευταία μετά την τελευταία στιγμή.
_
Η απότομη πτώση του όγκου της κατανάλωσης μετά την αλλαγή του καθεστώτος διαρκεί μέχρι εντελώς το 1996, και η δυναμική αύξηση παρουσιάζεται επίσης μόνο μέχρι το 2003, από τότε και μετά ως το έτος 2008 μπορεί να παρατηρηθεί ένα με βραδύτερο ρυθμό της αύξησης._


----------



## grtr

Το "μέχρι ακριβώς το 1996" θα έκφραζε αυτό το "μέχρι εντελώς";
Ή να γράψω "παρατείνεται μέχρι (και) το 1996" αντί "διαρκεί" για τονιστεί λίγο το αρκετά μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα;

_Η απότομη πτώση του όγκου της κατανάλωσης μετά την αλλαγή του καθεστώτος παρατίνεται μέχρι (και) το 1996, και η δυναμική αύξηση παρουσιάζεται επίσης μόνο μέχρι το 2003, από τότε και μετά ως το έτος 2008 μπορεί να παρατηρηθεί ένα με βραδύτερο ρυθμό της αύξησης._


----------



## Perseas

grtr said:


> είναι βασικά ένα "μέχρι" που υπογραμμίζεται ότι μιλάμε για όλο το διάστημα μέχρι ένα ορισμένο σημείο, μέχρι την τελευταία μετά την τελευταία στιγμή.



"διαρκεί μέχρι το 1996" 
"διαρκεί μέχρι και το 1996" 
"διαρκεί μέχρι το τέλος του 1996"


----------



## grtr

Σε ευχαριστώ!


----------



## grtr

Και το "εντελώς μέχρι το 1996" πώς ακούγεται;


----------

